# Lunar Champ Spare Parts



## EMMO (Mar 27, 2009)

HELLO 
CAN ANYONE HELP PLEASE. I HAVE A LUNAR CHAMP A630 AND NEED SOME SPARE PARTS AFTER ACCIDENT. MY REPAIRER IS HAVING PROBLEMS SOURCING THESE AS LUNAR APPARENTLY TAKEN OVER BY HOMECAR AND IT SEEMS THEY TOO MAY HAVE BEEN TAKEN OVER AS THEY TOLD MY REPAIRER THEY NO LONGER DO MOTORHOMES.
CAN ANYONE ADVICE WHAT I CAN DO PLEASE.
SHOULD INSURERS BE ABLE TO HELP?


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Ask your repairer to contact Homecar in Belgium, they should be able to help. If you google them you will get a telephone number for them.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

and please don't shout


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If this matter is being dealt with by an insurer why are you getting involved ???? 

Its their problem to source spares not yours !!!!

If its not an insurance job then I understand your reason for posing the question


(Capitals are the equivalent of shouting!!)


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Your repairer could try here http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=52

they carry lunar spares and parts for most makes

Happy huntin

Nigel


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd try O'Leary he's a miserable sod, but at least his prices make sense, Caravan parts must only get sales for stuff no one else can get IMHO. :roll: :roll:


----------



## EMMO (Mar 27, 2009)

First, apologies for shouting. I had no idea...!
my repairer had contacted Homecar and it was they who told him they no longer do motorhomes! 
I understand they now say they may have some parts,so hopefully might be able to get somewhere now.

I didn,t realize it was insurers problem and I will get back to them.I guess I just panicked when my repairer said he couldn,t get the parts and just landed it back in my lap.

As you can tell I haven,t been on a forum before so thanks to everyone and I,m sorry I haven,t yet sussed how to respond to each individually.

With reference to O,Leary is he the same as Caravan parts or is he cheaper?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

Try this link


----------



## EMMO (Mar 27, 2009)

Repairer has had a follow up e-mail from Homecar who say they can supply the parts so fingers crossed!
I will give an update when received.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Homecar/ Lunar Backup*

We had excellent service from Homecar but perhaps the situation has changed since we called in for that leak problem due to Water Ponding above the drivers seat. They arent that far from Calais so its feasibkle to call over and talk to them. Lunar certainly arent interested.

Best wishes

Mike


----------



## EMMO (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Mike I am still in limbo really. Repairer has parts on order I am told and is currently awaiting delivery details so fingers still crossed. I have been away and my repairer is a small concern so perhaps has not been as active on "office" matters.However hopefully matters are in hand. I do not like to intervene unless absolutely neccessary ,or unless asked to , but the little dealings I have had with Homecar show them to be very helpful


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Steve
just in case you haven't seen this thread

Paul

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-124451-lunar-champ-spare-parts.html


----------



## EMMO (Mar 27, 2009)

HomeCar have today adviced me they have ALL the parts requested by my garage and apologised for the delay (apparently they have "inherited" large stock and it takes time to sort)

Anyhow, hopefully they should soon be with my garage.

I have to say (apart from the delay) my dealings with Homecar have always been dealt with with the utmost courtesy from both Sandra and Eric at Homecar.

I hope this bodes well for obtaining Lunar/Homecar parts in the future.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Glad to hear that the good service seems to be continuing . shame that lunar have just dumped an excellent supplier, in my opinion. well done homecar! mike


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Glad to hear that the good service seems to be continuing . shame that lunar have just dumped an excellent supplier, in my opinion. well done homecar! mike


----------



## EMMO (Mar 27, 2009)

Am still awaiting repair!!
Wrong Habitation door as it opens the "wrong" way! Continental instead of UK ?
My repairer has now given up on Homecar in Belgium and is trying to source another similar? door elsewhere!
Insurer seems to be unconcerned.
Thankfully the Motorhome is fully usable otherwise it would be a nightmare!!


----------

